

Ask PG: Will you ban links to theatlantic.com? - tnorthcutt

Regarding the publishing of a "sponsored content" piece promoting Scientology (http://www.theatlantic.com/sponsored/scientology/archive/2013/01/david-miscavige-leads-scientology-to-milestone-year-/266958/) discussed here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5057819<p>Would you be willing to consider banning/deleting all links to theatlantic.com? I propose that they've shown they cannot be considered a trustworthy/serious source of news and/or commentary.
======
alexismadrigal
I trust PG to make the right decision.

As an Atlantic editor, I'd only note that this decision was not made by the
people who produce our magazine's journalism.

~~~
tnorthcutt
I would hate to be in your shoes right now. Whoever did make this decision has
significantly harmed the brand that you as an editor work hard to build up.
I'm sorry that you have been put in that situation.

